# May be an old question



## lawsond (Apr 11, 2008)

I searched the threads and posts, but the volume of information was so overwhelming, I decided to beg forgiveness and ask for a direct reply instead of digging through mountains of text!

I'm just starting in arnis, and I own a couple of rattan sticks that I work with now.  THey're the basic models I got from some MA supply house.  

I attended a seminar last week, and the instructor let me use his sticks.  They were a little heavier than mine, and they felt much thicker, so they felt much "softer" in terms of impact.  But the weight was not prohibitive to the training (about 4 hours).  THe looked like rattan, but, as I said, they were maybe an inch in diameter.  They were natural colored and they were covered with some kind of gloss finish.     

I forget what he told me they were made of.  He pointed me to Franks cane supply website, but I couldn't find by the descriptions offered on the site what I remembered from the seminar.  

Can anyone tell me more specific information about the way sticks are made and/or the different materials used?  I know about American hardwoods--they're all over the INternet.  I was interested in finding this particular material and a supplier.

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Apr 11, 2008)

lawsond said:


> I searched the threads and posts, but the volume of information was so overwhelming, I decided to beg forgiveness and ask for a direct reply instead of digging through mountains of text!
> 
> I'm just starting in arnis, and I own a couple of rattan sticks that I work with now. THey're the basic models I got from some MA supply house.
> 
> ...


 
What you describe sounds very familiar to these.  I have a pair that I've had for a while, and they're still in great shape.  These sticks are a bit heavier than the average Kali stick, so using them for a while, you will feel it, but in a good way.  

Mike


----------



## K Williams (Apr 27, 2008)

Rattan sticks:
http://bloodsport.com/index.php?cPath=2&osCsid=1fbefb64790d4a2163dec5d869fbfe74

Filipino hardwood(kamagong, bahi, yakal, molave, etc):
http://kriscutlery.com/documents/philippine.html

http://kaligear.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=44&osCsid=2f3a65e1c99d005f2443c15add10d668

American hardwood:
http://www.canemasters.com/escrima-sticks-pair-p-108.html

http://home.i-plus.net/aa3jt/

http://bloodsport.com/product_info.php?cPath=5&products_id=35

http://64.177.159.181/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=kf&Category_Code=wo

Australian ironwood:
http://www.woodenflutemaker.com/

Stickbags:
http://www.bladerigger.com/sticks/main.php?key=61

http://kaligear.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=38


----------



## K Williams (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.stickman-escrima.com/Products/Secrets of Rattan.htm


----------



## K Williams (Apr 27, 2008)

http://bloodsport.com/wrapper.php?file=process.htm


----------



## lawsond (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank you all very much!  I appreciate the advice and the links...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 29, 2008)

some great links given by the posters above  thanks to all


----------

